# posicionamento do sol



## rtg (19 Abr 2011 às 11:37)

olá!
bom dia!
preciso de ajuda, preciso de saber o posicionamento do sol por estes dias em lisboa. ha algum site onde possa encontrar essa informação??

obrigada!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Abr 2011 às 15:44)

No seguinte link podes ver a localização do Sol em tempo real:

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/almanaque-sollua


----------

